# General > Sport >  Scholarships support student golfers to compete at elite level

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Scholarships support student golfers to compete at elite level*

[IMG]//sport.caithness.org/image_cache/na643_tn.jpg[/IMG]
Five University of the Highlands and Islands students have been awarded scholarships from international golfing organisation, The R&A.   Jamie Macintosh (18) from Inverness, Kieran McCormick (18) from Glasgow, Michael Schinkel (20) from Kirkwall, Alistair McNaughton (20) from Paisley and Riccardo Cellerino (23) from Italy have each received between £750 and £1000.   [Read Full Article]

----------

